# Drago Vom Patriot - Does Anyone Have His Pups?



## Collette17n (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi everyone! We are looking for our first GSD and really like Drago Vom Patriot. We like his size and coloring and want a good family protection dog. We have talked to two breeders who will have his pups available soon and they both said they will be a handful. Does anyone have any of his puppies? How are they? Crazy high energy? Aggressive? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I do believe Frank Phillips, a member here, owns a Drago son.... could be wrong... but I think he does.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Sue and Gabor just had a litter of Drago pups: k9imports | von Tajgetosz German Shepherds | X litter von Tajgetosz
Sue is a member here; she can tell you more. They look nice in the videos and photos!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Wild Wolf said:


> I do believe Frank Phillips, a member here, owns a Drago son.... could be wrong... but I think he does.


He does. I met the dog about a month ago..he is definitely awesome! 
OP I'd PM him, I think his username is sch3fh2


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Cant speak on the male's side, but the female is similarly bred as my dog. He is a great all-arounder! Nice, stable mind, likes to please, fun, happy. He has a wonderful alert bark, but quiets down when asked. Other folks on here have dogs with similar lines and enjoy them as well.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Sending you a pm


----------



## Collette17n (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Denise Kiah (I think?!) has a litter on the ground, as well as a young adult Drago daughter.
Kiahaus/ aus dem Traumblick


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Drago is an intense, full of attitude dog. Not a points dog - reminds us of the dogs that were competing back in 2002-2003. Talked about that with Gary, when he had Drago up here for our helper seminar mid Nov. and we got to see him work a bit and spend time with him. Got some great fotos ...Gary brought up again the other week, when they were up for our IPO trial.

Denise, who did a repeat breeding (she is the breeder of Frank's dog) and I talk about what we are seeing, comparisons to the prior litter, etc. It is nice to talk to another breeder (who also trains and competes - Denise does in IPO AND Agility) about similar breedings.

The pups (that we are both seeing) are strong, attitude, vocal, quick to learn and figure out things. Into, over and through everything. Drago produces strong females - Denise stated this as well, from her experience with the prior breeding (she kept a female back).


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Drago is on my short list of Dogs I want a pup by.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm looking at a pup from his uncle, Nick del Lupo Nero, I've heard a lot of good things about Drago and also his father. I still need to look up how Nick works, but I'm basing my decision mostly on the female and my trust of the breeder.

The vocal part scares me though, I have a very quiet, confident shepherd right now, and really don't want one that whines/barks/speaks all the time.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Smithie86 said:


> Drago is an intense, full of attitude dog. Not a points dog - reminds us of the dogs that were competing back in 2002-2003. Talked about that with Gary, when he had Drago up here for our helper seminar mid Nov. and we got to see him work a bit and spend time with him. Got some great fotos ...Gary brought up again the other week, when they were up for our IPO trial.
> 
> Denise, who did a repeat breeding (she is the breeder of Frank's dog) and I talk about what we are seeing, comparisons to the prior litter, etc. It is nice to talk to another breeder (who also trains and competes - Denise does in IPO AND Agility) about similar breedings.
> 
> The pups (that we are both seeing) are strong, attitude, vocal, quick to learn and figure out things. Into, over and through everything. Drago produces strong females - Denise stated this as well, from her experience with the prior breeding (she kept a female back).


I have been following Drago for a little bit now and your litters as well. I like a strong female. This is very nice to hear. 

Definitely would not mind owning a pup out of Drago, especially a nice female. 

I have heard good things about him.

No 'hands on knowledge' so no help there, but I have done a bit of research and like what I know so far. 

Congrats on the great litter Sue!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Collette17n said:


> Hi everyone! We are looking for our first GSD and really like Drago Vom Patriot. We like his size and coloring and want a good family protection dog. We have talked to two breeders who will have his pups available soon and they both said they will be a handful. Does anyone have any of his puppies? How are they? Crazy high energy? Aggressive? Any help would be appreciated!


I don't have a Drago child but my shepherd is his granddaughter and she's very strong, confident, and loyal with a great mind and super smart and easy to train. She is a bit of a handful but so worth it. Hope this helps


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This is a very old thread, the OP has not been active on the board for almost 7 years.


----------

